# Flathead/bream lures



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, could i get some advice on the 'best' flattie or bream lures. Soft plastic or hard body?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Both work well on their given day

A lot depends on whether you are fishing for larger specimens, and whether you are targetting them on the flats, in snags, deep, shallow etc


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

I was thinking of trolling in flats around redcliffe. Probably no more than 3 to 4 mtrs of water. And brands work better? Or just pick one out of the store and give it a go?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Pontoon 21 crackjack lures are gun for flathead bleeding tiger prawn and ghost gill work great


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheers Jarrad, im compiling a list to fill my tackle box


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sneaky scorpion for bream
Then the next size up scorpion for flathead
Beekeper does well on koolies around there, plus zman nuclear chicken SPs

its not trolling but hoping squidgies and blades works well for bream
Greg Lewis won a round of the bream tournament there doing that

I'd say go to a tackle shop and tell them you're just starting out and you've got $30 to spend and let them give you advice
the money will loosen their tongues

then post a trip report! :-D


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheers, im overseas for another 2 weeks, but will take your advice


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

For flathead you cant go past soft plastics. I find curl tailed grubs the best bet. Just make sure you are in contact with the bottom.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Flathead generally aren't that fussy, the main thing is to use a lure that swims at the right depth - best to be down right near or on the bottom as funchy said.

For shallow work (1-1.5m) I've caught plenty of flathead on SX40's, Berkley Fat Dog's and the small RMG Scorpion's - these should all work on the bream too.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Nikko said:


> I was thinking of trolling in flats around redcliffe. Probably no more than 3 to 4 mtrs of water. And brands work better? Or just pick one out of the store and give it a go?


I'm out that way regularly. When the snapper go off the chew, I'll usually come in a little closer to shore to chase flathead. 1/8th to 1/4 jighead and a soft plastic anywhere from 2 to 4 inches. As other have said, they're not fussy. Plastics, micro jigs (7g) and blades all work well. Whichever you choose you ideally want your lure to hit the bottom at various stages during the retrieve.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

For trolling for bream Ecogear SX-40, for casting use small vibes (watch for snaggy areas)

For Flathead bouncing SPs, turtleback worm, or almost anything, along bottom


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Depending how much you want to spend. 90% of the time now I throw flatties back I'm sick of them taking my lures meant for other stuff.

Fatties:
3-6" gulps, prawns, jerk shads, and swimming mullet in pumpkinseed, New penny, natural and nuke chicken
Kokoda dinkum yabbies
CD 5-7 rapalas or husky jerks 6-9cm clear, slimey looking patterns or mullet pattern

For bream: 
Sx-40s
Instinct baby chubs
Gladiator hip baby
Minnow grubs

Of course plastics I could also reccommend atomic plazos, jerk shads for flatties and prongs for bream. Also bass grubs from atomic plazos range work good around structure for bream with a by catch of bass and EPs.

Best all round lures I have 4:
Cranka crabs
Maryuku crabs
Rupture gold n glow crabs 
Bait breath rockin crabs
With the ruptures pull the first 3 legs apart and dunk in maryuku amino enhancer if things are slow


----------

